# Cold air intake



## Mr. 2.7T (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey,
I have a '03 Audi A6 2.7t, I am lookin for a cold air intake for my ride but do not know which one is the best one to buy. Could any1 help and tell me what brand to look into and where I could get it?


----------



## 298316 (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Cold air intake (Mr. 2.7T)*

dont waste ur time the 27t intake is just as good. you certainly wont notice a differecne


----------



## fier ringe (Oct 3, 2007)

*I agree, plus the oil on aftermarket filters..*

can cause your maf sensor to fail. if you want better throttle response, more power and better sound get an exhaust. avalon motorsports is good for any performance or oem parts. 303-400-3001


----------

